# Carb. adjustments on a Honda 200-S



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Mine is running a little rich. Got 2 screws on the outside, which is for idle adjustment and which is for float if there is one..


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Found a service manual i bought a few years ago. Forgot i had it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Took carb. off , adjusted and cleaned it. Runs like brand new. Purrs like a kitten.


----------

